
Yahoo's ex-chief Thompson said he has cancer: WSJ - vincentchan
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/yahoos-ex-chief-thompson-said-he-has-cancer-wsj-2012-05-14?link=MW_latest_news
======
marcusf
Cancer is never well timed, but this has to takes the cake. The perils of
public life?

Thyroid cancer took my father at about the same age; I truly feel for Scott
Thompson and his family and hope they found it early and for his speedy
recovery.

~~~
chubot
Am I too cynical? I thought he said he had cancer to save face while stepping
down.

~~~
snarf
I was thinking the same thing. I once worked at a Silicon Valley company where
the CEO spun his firing by the board as a resignation due to a serious
personal illness (complete with public tears and hugging the founders during
an all-hands meeting). It was quite a performance, but not everybody was
buying it.

------
arnoldwh
Wow. I'm sure he's been having one of the worst periods of his life right now.
Now that he's out of the Yahoo investor spotlight, I hope he talks about this
ordeal from his point of view. I'd love to hear it. The comp sci degree really
seems like a small lie that just snowballed into something huge.

~~~
EricDeb
It's interesting to think about people who clearly have experienced extreme
highs and extreme lows like this guy has

------
atarian
Very unfortunate turn of events for Mr. Thompson. I hope for the sake of his
health that the media will not hound him too much. No one deserves to get
cancer.

